# WTF.....Sony NEX-5



## swiftparkour94

I got to mess with this camera in Sears. The labels say that it's a DSLR. I took the lens off and saw no reflex mirror! WTF is reflexing?!?! The shutter by chance? If so then that makes all my vintage Polaroids DSLR's!!! This is so stupid...somebody please tell me why they named it that unless I am missing something obvious thus making myself look like a complete idiot for posting this.

As a side note, this camera is AWFUL to operate. You can't change settings with a push of a button, you got to go through a menu or make multiple button pushes. Would it have killed them to make a little scroll wheel?? Piece of crap camera! If any of you ever plan on getting this, you're better off just getting a slightly better Canon T3 for around the same price. Who cares about the size, look, or feel difference, if you want performance the T3 is obviously the better choice and you'd have a wide range of lenses to choose from. Ok, I'm done raging


----------



## unpopular

1) Sears doesn't have a mirrorless category.
2) Polaroid did make SLRs
3) The thumb wheel on the back acts similarly as the thumb wheel on a DSLR. I am not 100% sure why this was problematic for you. When I test drove the NEX-5 I didn't find it particularly cumbersome at all.
4) Why are you so agro about this? If the NEX isn't your thing, don't get one.


----------



## swiftparkour94

unpopular said:
			
		

> 1) Sears doesn't have a mirrorless category.
> 2) Polaroid did make SLRs
> 3) The thumb wheel on the back acts similarly as the thumb wheel on a DSLR. I am not 100% sure why this was problematic for you. When I test drove the NEX-5 I didn't find it particularly cumbersome at all.
> 4) Why are you so agro about this? If the NEX isn't your thing, don't get one.



The thing doesn't have a mirror, u misunderstood your question. When I mentioned the Polaroids I was referring to mine, sorry I wasn't clear about which models. if it doesn't have a mirror, what's reflexing? I was barely interested in it because I had an  underground independent film project idea which I may be working on in the future so I'd need a DSLR that is extremely portable and easy to use. This camera is garbage to me, unless this is the wrong I'm talking about. I'm talking about the newest compact 'dslr' that Sony came out with. The thumb wheel sucked for me unless the settings were messes with on it. Remember, I took off the lens and didn't see a mirror. If there was a reflex mirror then it'd be there and in plain sight as any DSLR's is


----------



## panblue

It's mirrorless. There is no reflex mechanism used in the NEX-5.


----------



## unpopular

it's a mirrorless, not an SLR. I don't really see what the big deal is. Sears mislabeled it, that's all.


----------



## rexbobcat

unpopular said:
			
		

> it's a mirrorless, not an SLR. I don't really see what the big deal is. Sears mislabeled it, that's all.



BUT YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND. IT'S NOT A DSLR.


----------



## swiftparkour94

unpopular said:
			
		

> it's a mirrorless, not an SLR. I don't really see what the big deal is. Sears mislabeled it, that's all.



It even says so on their website...


----------



## jake337

swiftparkour94 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a mirrorless, not an SLR. I don't really see what the big deal is. Sears mislabeled it, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even says so on their website...
Click to expand...



No it doesn't.  Sears puts the 1 series along with the DSLRs but it doesn't say its a DSLR under it's picture.  They group it with the other interchangeable lens systems.


----------



## rokvi

:madmad:


----------



## unpopular

kids these days. i swear.


----------



## Helen B

Why would a DSLR be better for shooting video anyway? Reflex viewing made sense for film movie cameras, but it doesn't make sense for video.


----------



## rexbobcat

Helen B said:
			
		

> Why would a DSLR be better for shooting video anyway? Reflex viewing made sense for film movie cameras, but it doesn't make sense for video.



It's an image quality vs ease of use thing. With my 24 f/1.4 I can get shots I would have even dreamed of getting with a comparable dedicated video camera at the same price as my 24 and my 60D.

It not at all convenient but meh....


----------



## Helen B

rexbobcat said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a DSLR be better for shooting video anyway? Reflex viewing made sense for film movie cameras, but it doesn't make sense for video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an image quality vs ease of use thing. With my 24 f/1.4 I can get shots I would have even dreamed of getting with a comparable dedicated video camera at the same price as my 24 and my 60D.
> 
> It not at all convenient but meh....
Click to expand...


That has nothing to do with it being a reflex camera, has it?


----------



## swiftparkour94

Helen B said:
			
		

> Why would a DSLR be better for shooting video anyway? Reflex viewing made sense for film movie cameras, but it doesn't make sense for video.



DSLR's have more interchangeable lenses as well as settings  for Canon Magic Lantern is always a great option especially with Mark II users


----------



## swiftparkour94

"It's all the performance of a DSLR in about half the size and half the weight."

Sorry guys, I misread but this doesn't change the fact that my local Sears had it listed as one


----------



## swiftparkour94

unpopular said:
			
		

> kids these days. i swear.



Shut up, I'm not a kid


----------



## Helen B

swiftparkour94 said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a DSLR be better for shooting video anyway? Reflex viewing made sense for film movie cameras, but it doesn't make sense for video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSLR's have more interchangeable lenses
Click to expand...


Not true. You would have a greater choice with the E-mount of the NEX because of its shorter FFD. One of the advantages of mirrorless over a DSLR.



> as well as settings  for Canon Magic Lantern is always a great option especially with Mark II users



That's nothing to do with the NEX 5 being a mirrorless camera.


----------



## rexbobcat

Helen B said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a DSLR be better for shooting video anyway? Reflex viewing made sense for film movie cameras, but it doesn't make sense for video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an image quality vs ease of use thing. With my 24 f/1.4 I can get shots I would have even dreamed of getting with a comparable dedicated video camera at the same price as my 24 and my 60D.
> 
> It not at all convenient but meh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with it being a reflex camera, has it?
Click to expand...


I thought you were referring to DSLR sized sensors being used to video in general, comparing DSLRs/DSLTs/mirrorless to dedicated 3 sensor video cameras.

I didn't know you were comparing mirrorless to DSLRs. 

But honestly the difference between a mirrorless camera being used for video and a DSLR being used if the sensor sizes are the same is negligible.


----------



## unpopular

if someone called me an Italian Stallion, they'd still only be half right.

nnnanaaaaa!


----------



## Mach0

unpopular said:
			
		

> if someone called me an Italian Stallion, they'd still only be half right.
> 
> nnnanaaaaa!



Lmfao!!!


----------



## Helen B

rexbobcat said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an image quality vs ease of use thing. With my 24 f/1.4 I can get shots I would have even dreamed of getting with a comparable dedicated video camera at the same price as my 24 and my 60D.
> 
> It not at all convenient but meh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with it being a reflex camera, has it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were referring to DSLR sized sensors being used to video in general, comparing DSLRs/DSLTs/mirrorless to dedicated 3 sensor video cameras.
> 
> I didn't know you were comparing mirrorless to DSLRs.
> 
> But honestly the difference between a mirrorless camera being used for video and a DSLR being used if the sensor sizes are the same is negligible.
Click to expand...


My apologies, I had hoped that my specific reference to reflex viewing would indicate that I was referring to reflex viewing.

The difference between a DSLR and a mirrorless camera when shooting video is not negligible because of the FFD, as I mentioned earlier. The reflex viewing system of the DSLR is not used when shooting video, so it is no advantage. On the other hand, the lack of a mirror allows the FFD of the mirrorless camera to be shorter, and thus more lenses can be used. The NEX 5 can be used with more lenses than a DSLR with the same APS-C sized sensor.


----------



## cosmonaut

If you think the NEX-5 is stupid wait til you see the a99. It's an SLT. The OMD E-M5 is one of if not the fastest focusing cameras on the planet and it has no mirror. My car doesn't have a dimmer switch on the floorboard but time marches on.


----------



## unpopular

swiftparkour94 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids these days. i swear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, I'm not a kid
Click to expand...


lmao. and I'm not not the boss of you, either.


----------



## rexbobcat

Helen B said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with it being a reflex camera, has it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were referring to DSLR sized sensors being used to video in general, comparing DSLRs/DSLTs/mirrorless to dedicated 3 sensor video cameras.
> 
> I didn't know you were comparing mirrorless to DSLRs.
> 
> But honestly the difference between a mirrorless camera being used for video and a DSLR being used if the sensor sizes are the same is negligible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My apologies, I had hoped that my specific reference to reflex viewing would indicate that I was referring to reflex viewing.
> 
> The difference between a DSLR and a mirrorless camera when shooting video is not negligible because of the FFD, as I mentioned earlier. The reflex viewing system of the DSLR is not used when shooting video, so it is no advantage. On the other hand, the lack of a mirror allows the FFD of the mirrorless camera to be shorter, and thus more lenses can be used. The NEX 5 can be used with more lenses than a DSLR with the same APS-C sized sensor.
Click to expand...


Which lenses are you referring to? Sony doesn't have just a huge array of lenses to choose from, but Canon and Nikon both have a more extensive collection not to mention all of the M42 mount lenses that can be used via an adapter. Basically, almost anything can be adapted to any camera if you look for an adapter on Ebay. And even then, a larger array of crappy lenses from the 70's doesn't really seem like a very good advantage. 

3-4 Zeiss lenses is really all anyone ever needs for DSLR cinematic video. I still think that the difference is negligible in terms of the potential of the end-products, meaning that I can create (within a certain extent) the exact same footage with a mirrorless that I can with a DSLR if the sensor sizes are the same. There are certain advantages to both cameras in broader terms, but when referring to what the cameras are capable of I think the race is very close.


----------



## unpopular

While a huge number of lenses in M42 are total junk, there are a number of very, very good ones. There is an adapter for about every mirrorless to use every lens, and there is even an adapter for Canon lenses that allow AF on the NEX, though I have no idea how well it works. But because AF isn't super fast pr accurate yet, who cares.

Focus Assist tends to be very good on an EVF. You use just about anything on an mirrorless, including Leica M, R, Hasselblad V, X, H, Contax C/Y, G and many other very high-end lenses. The FFD is a big advantage.


----------



## Designer

swiftparkour94 said:


> Sorry guys, I misread but this doesn't change the fact that my local Sears had it listed as one



You should take this up with the local Sears store, and specifically the person who wrote the copy.

Why are you posting on a forum?  This has nothing to do with any of us.


----------



## rexbobcat

unpopular said:


> While a huge number of lenses in M42 are total junk, there are a number of very, very good ones. There is an adapter for about every mirrorless to use every lens, and there is even an adapter for Canon lenses that allow AF on the NEX, though I have no idea how well it works. But because AF isn't super fast pr accurate yet, who cares.
> 
> Focus Assist tends to be very good on an EVF. You use just about anything on an mirrorless, including Leica M, R, Hasselblad V, X, H, Contax C/Y, G and many other very high-end lenses. The FFD is a big advantage.



Yeah I know there are some pretty good ones. I own an M42 Takumar 55mm SMC that has excellent image quality, but I was just saying that being able to use a lot of lenses isn't really as big an advantage as I see it. You don't (or at least I don't) need a plethora of very high end lenses that overlap each other in quality in order to make a video. 

It's like saying that that the 250 GB iPod has a big advantage over the 120 GB version, even though I rarely see anybody fill up 250GB of space on an iPod.

As an objective advantage I could see it, but as a practical advantage that would actually make a difference in the product...I don't really believe that it's that great...


----------



## unpopular

I see your point. But still, you can get a G Planar 35/2 for like $400. I think the advantage is you can pick and choose which lens fits your budget and performance requirements, rather than being stuck with whatever FFD you have to accommodate the mirror box.

I understand EOS though has a shorter FFD than other SLRs...


----------



## Helen B

There are all the lenses for the Leica M and Leica screw mounts that will fit a mirrorless camera but not a reflex camera.

How many dedicated video cameras have reflex viewing? There is the Aaton Penelope, but what else?


----------



## unpopular

According to Aaton, the Delta _is_ the only dedicated digital cinema camera with an optical viewfinder. Of course, if you're renting an Aaton at a daily rate of greater than what most people would consider spending on a DSLR, you may as well rent the highest end lens to go on it. So it doesn't really matter much that you can't attach any-old-lens.


----------

